# where to start?



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

ed.dont know


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

For D we usually tell people to stick to lower fat foods. Baking, grilling, boiling etc are better methods of cooking than frying. I would stay away from fried foods period. Well cooked vegetables are ok.. but again stay away from any that you know cause trouble. Carbs (breads, cereals pastas... etc) can cause some folks more trouble and some have found they improve when they don't eat them. But you have to find what works for you.


----------



## daffodil (Apr 23, 2011)

well who knowsfats/sugars = fine ......... then C. .... or D.fibre = helps C. ........ then causes D.carbs = fine ........ then bloating, or C. or maybe D.seldom have anything frieddont knowdont think it is foodjust been --- and seem C. and now - AFTER - more bloated and achy than beforethis morn was normal/D. at same timeback to stuffing with choc. and feeling hungry all dayallovertheplace


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Milk chocolate could be a problem for ya. I don't know about dark chocolate though..Sometimes though Daff it has nothing to do with what you ate only THAT you ate. And there are loads of other triggers too. You could try to keep a food diary and see if you can identify any patterns.


----------

